# Calderwood's History of the Kirk in Scotland



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 11, 2006)

David Calderwood's _History of the Kirk in Scotland_ is available here on CD-ROM in searchable text.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow; $635 for the searchable CDs (you'd save $175 on the "econo" non searchable set). I'm just as happy to have this in the original albeit not as easily searchable, and a pretty ugly set too. I note the 8th volume is not included in the CD set, probably as it is not part of the history proper. But it does contain quite a bit of material on Calderwood and his history (some collation of the versions of the histories) as well as the index to the first 7 volumes. 
<BODY>
<div align="center">
<span class="title">Calderwood's History by the Wodrow Society</span>
<br/>
<table>
<TH class="header">Title</TH>
<TH class="header">Author</TH>
<TH class="header">Publication Year</TH>
<TH class="header">Publisher</TH>
<th></th>
<tr>
<TD class="value">The history of the Kirk of Scotland</TD>
<TD class="value">Calderwood, David</TD>
<TD class="value">1842</TD>
<TD class="value">the Wodrow society</TD>
 <td class="value">
<a href="http://www.naphtali.com/coldwell/book/calderwood/details/219.html">Details</a>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
<br/>
<div class="value">8/11/2006 5:10:32 PM</div>
</div>
</BODY>
</html>


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2007)

_History of the Kirk in Scotland, Vol. I_

_History of the Kirk in Scotland, Vol. II_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2007)

_The History of the Kirk of Scotland, Vol. V_

_The History of the Kirk of Scotland, Vol. VII_


----------



## etexas (Mar 5, 2007)

The history of the Scottish Church is most interesting, I confess that I wish I knew more!


----------

